
My Younger Brother Can Access My iPhone X: Face ID Is Not Secure - tzury
https://hackernoon.com/my-younger-brother-can-access-my-iphone-x-face-id-is-not-secure-376c904f88bc
======
loriverkutya
From the comments: "unfortunately I didn’t think about recording a video it at
the time. If I get the opportunity to in the future I will. For now, you’ll
just have to take my word for it. He was only able to get in twice. Didn’t
test any further after the second time."

I would happy to take his word for it, but without any proof his words are
just dust and moonshine in a rant.

------
zimpenfish
Would be nice to have an actual demonstration rather than a bare assertion in
the middle of an Apple-bashing post.

~~~
CodeWriter23
False positives via family members is a documented shortcoming of the
technology.
[https://images.apple.com/business/docs/FaceID_Security_Guide...](https://images.apple.com/business/docs/FaceID_Security_Guide.pdf)

~~~
zimpenfish
Oh yeah but it's still a claim that needs documenting - especially in a
distinctly anti-Apple rant.

------
serveboy
Suggestion : let the user select a confidence level at which FaceID unlocks
the phone. This would allow the user to decrease false positives at the cost
of false negatives. Not very Apple to expose settings, but in this case it
seems like a no Brainerd, much like choosing between 4 or 6 digit pins.

------
joe_g_young
It seems to me like the face ID functionality acts more like a 'no pin' option
at unlock but still have a pin in case. Too bad that Apple dropped the finger
print scanner though.

------
x14
No one should use FaceID _OR_ TouchID to unlock their phone. For App Store
Authentication, sure, because at that point it's just a second factor after
you've already entered a passcode. Unless you're one of those "nothing to
hide" type people, use a passcode, or better a password/phrasee.

~~~
matthewmacleod
Your passcode is almost certainly easier to divine than your fingerprint or
face scan.

